
GDrive Google's next big thing? - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20060305-6316.html
======
mattculbreth
I used to really look for news on the rumored GDrive, but with Amazon S3
available now I'm not sure I'm as excited. I wonder if they'd have a different
offering.

~~~
bootload
_'... but with Amazon S3 available now I'm not sure I'm as excited ...'_

it's an older article but anything google does changes B) the economics and B)
gives greater choice.

 _'... wonder if they'd have a different offering ...'_

Been thinking about this. I've been getting reports back about data + storage
+ access/retrieval [0]. My bet is something. There is an explosion of _data_
occurring. The question is

\- what types of data storage of the web going to be?

\- what is the sql or retrieval method of the web?

\- what are the tools to interact?

\- what factors influence storage?

Also with storage it relies on bandwidth. What is the law on bandwidth? It's
not like Moore`s law and relies on external forces beyond mere commodity
markets. Well luck has it that there's Nielsen`s law [1] describing the
increase of bandwidth per year, around 50%. So Moore`s law is number of
transistors doubling every 18 months with an increase of about 60% per year.
So anything google do with BigData will depend to some degree on peoples
access to bandwidth.

What is google and others doing with bandwidth?

Reference

[0] Joe Gregorio, bitworking.org, 'ETech 07 Summary Part 2 MegaData'

<http://bitworking.org/news/158/ETech-07-Summary-Part-2-MegaData>

[1] Jakob Nielsen, useit.com, 'Nielsen's Law of Internet Bandwidth, 5th April
1998'

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/980405.html>

